# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Arti i rritjes së fëmijëve

## Fiori

Çdo gjë që duhet të dini nga shtatëzania deri në moshën 6-vjeçare.

*Arti i Rritjes së Fëmijëve*

----------


## Marya

faleminderit fiori  , qenka nje thesar ,

----------


## riduana

uff une ja kam dal mbane edhe pa kete gjithsesi per ata qe skan prek kurre femij me dore eshte shume i vlefshem

----------


## drague

u rrit fmija u dhi shpija: thote gjyshja ime.

femijet duan shume dashuri qe te rriten te shendetshem.

----------


## izabella

Interesant ky libri per ato qe do behen dhe per ato qe sapo Jane bere prinder
Dhe une ne fillim kam lexuar shume libra e artikuj por libri me i mire eshte Praktika dhe sidomos Kur i rrit e vetme femijet.

I uroj te gjithe prinderve sa me shume durim me femijet dhe ti dhurojne sa me shume dashuri  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## riduana

Drague fjal me vend eshte edhe mami im e thot kete sa here bhete ndonje budallik i madh ne shpi ahhahaha

----------


## izabella

> u rrit fmija u dhi shpija: thote gjyshja ime.
> 
> femijet duan shume dashuri qe te rriten te shendetshem.


mire e ke ti....nuk thone kot femija vogel hall i vogel, femija madh hall i madh

----------


## MI CORAZON

Edhe ky lloj arti, si te gjithe artet e tjera, do edhe nje çikë talent. Shko sa te duash ne shkolle, lexo sa te duash, po s'pate prirje, s'behesh kurre artist.  :buzeqeshje: 

Ju i dini vete me mire keto gjera, por une  keshtu mendoj.

----------


## bebi im

> Edhe ky lloj arti, si te gjithe artet e tjera, do edhe nje çikë talent. Shko sa te duash ne shkolle, lexo sa te duash, po s'pate prirje, s'behesh kurre artist. 
> 
> Ju i dini vete me mire keto gjera, por une  keshtu mendoj.


art i nderthurur me pergjegjshmeri, dashuri dhe perkushtim...

----------

